# SDRAM density: a bit of confusion



## dogdrovenorth (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm having some trouble buying the correct memory for an upgrade to 1GB from 512MB. 

I've run a program that determines the memory the motherboard can use and it returns 32x8 as the important figure. Further research tells me 64x4 won't work because it's high-density; it causes WIN32 to complain about a lack of memory and makes the computer hang.

I purchased 512MB SDRAM 168-pin pc133 low-density memory, but when compared with my existing SDRAM it was narrower (didn't stand as tall when in place) and had a complete run of chips (rather than 4, a gap, then another 4).

The only memory I have been successful with to date is called MTEC. Please could someone help me find the correct terminology for the memory I am looking for, and perhaps where I could find it?

I hope you don't mind me posting on a random subject. I'm Emma's husband and she tells me you guys know everything!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi

Whenever I need computer memory I go to Crucial and use their memory adviser tool to spec what memory I need:

http://www.crucial.com/uk/index.aspx?cpe=CHAWKuk

hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Stormseed (Sep 22, 2008)

I do not know what that link is all about which Mr. Richard has posted - because I am at office right now. 

Now, according to my understanding - I am providing you a bit of information:

SD-RAM: Synchronous Dynamic - Randomn Access Memory. RAM as in Realtime Memory is available at different speeds. RAM Speed is measured in MegaHertz. A suitable RAM type is installed suited to the computer's motherboard and processor.

SDRAM is the type of RAM which used to be utilized on older (previous) motherboards, mainly with CISC (Complex Instruction Sets Computing) processors like INTEL Pentium 2, 3 & 4. SDRAM is nowadays out-of-date and is not available that easily because of the advancement in Computer Technology. Atleast in India it is very difficult to find SDRAM chipsets. 

SDRAM is replaced by DDR (Double Data Rate) RAM as on today. This type of RAM is more common in respect to today's computer technology. DDR is installed on CISC based machines like INTEL CORE 2 DUO, CENTRINO, etc. 

You need to figure out what machine you have at the moment. All the machines have one primary unit called the MOTHERBOARD. It is the MOTHERBOARD that would be responsible to provide memory to the processor. It depends upon the MOTHERBOARD slots for the amount of RAM that can be installed in the machine. 

IMHO, I would suggest that you should contact your Hardware vendor, understand this technology and the amount of RAM that can be installed on your machine. One you get this information, you would be able to take decisions without any hassles.

Good Luck


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm with Richard - Crucial has a very good reputation and crucially (see what I did there?  ) they guarantee that whatever RAM the memory selector tells you to buy will be 100% compatible with your system or they will give you your money back.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Good to see you're already working on your dad-humour, Rory


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you, Emma. Or should I call you Lois?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Is Crucial pricy? Not that I won't let my beloved spend money on his computer...


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2008)

Not in my experience. Once it tells you what you need, you can always shop around at sites like Kingston too. RAM is generally dirt cheap these days (unless, like me, you still have RDRAM in a machine)


----------



## dogdrovenorth (Sep 25, 2008)

This link shows what Crucial recommends: http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT64M64S4D75

This is the memory I have bought that doesn't work with my machine: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200254074990

Please can anyone tell me why these aren't the same? The only differences I can see are the differences in appearance I mentioned earlier.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 25, 2008)

The only difference I can see is that Crucial seems to be telling you to get 64M x 64, whereas the part you have, and your software program's recommendation, is 32 x 8.
Are you getting POST errors when you boot up? What motherboard do you have? (and is the PC self-build or an off-the-shelf job?)


----------



## dogdrovenorth (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. The model (and a piccy) of the motherboard:
http://www.epox.com/USA/product.asp?id=EP-8KTA2
The PC is self-build.
I'm not getting POST errors; it says the memory is PC133 and 512MB and has the right clock speed. I loaded windows just once, on its own, without errors, but then on reboot it complained. WIN32 does not have enough memory to run.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 1, 2008)

Is that the only memory module you have installed or is it additional to one you already had?


----------



## dogdrovenorth (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm using two modules of Mtec memory, 512 and 256. I was hoping to replace the 256 with a new 512, but the new 512 has failed to work correctly, each time being a module with a slightly different chip array and overall width.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 1, 2008)

Most motherboard manufacturers tend to recommend that if you use more than one RAM module, you should get them from the same manufacturer, which helps to ensure that they are compatible with each other (from that website, Epox do list Crucial as a recommended supplier). 
Do you have the most up to date BIOS for the motherboard?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you able to actually fit that (new) memory module into your existing motherboard or are there too many (or too few) pins on the new module to fit it?  If you can fit it, have you tried running the computer with just the new module?


----------



## dogdrovenorth (Oct 2, 2008)

Rory: interestingly, I looked into getting the latest BIOS update from Epox during my fourth attempt at installing XP (it took six attempts in the end) and it looks like Epox have folded and their updates have unreliable links.

Richard: the 168-pin memory I recently bought fits exactly. It won't work with the exsting memory and I don't know if it's reliable on its own because 512mb isn't enough to make the computer load windown correctly. 
Emma would like to know why you've changed back to Parsnip.

Thank you both for your help. I am looking for an Mtec SDRAM to match the existing 512mb at the moment, but they're hard to come by.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

512Mb should be absoultely fine to load anything under XP - it might be on the slow side for certain things, but they should still function.  I would run Memtest86 on your existing memory (it's a stress test prog) to check to see if it is OK - I wouldn't be surprised if you find one or other module is wonky (even though you might currently think it works).

Back to Parsnip in view of the MS MVP award


----------

